# microsoft zune help pleaseeeeee



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

does anyone know what the hell is up with these things????

i bought one aroudn xmas time cuz it was supposed to be the new best thing that was user friendly.

i got it brand new from Besy Buy, theres not one bit on instructions, and no kind of message board or anything on their site. All there is, is a support line that of course is closed now.


1st) all of the sudden this thing just starts adding files from my cpu to the zune library whenever I open the software. I changed the option to " not automatically sync when i open the program"

2nd) for the life of me i cannot figure out how to put videos on it. It either wont accept the file when i drag it in. ( it gives me the little X ) or it adds the video with no sound.


again there is no instructions AT ALL, and the support and troubl shooting on the web i do not have the patience for.

thanx


----------



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone???


----------



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

sorry for my many typos as well


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

> and the support and troubl shooting on the web i do not have the patience for.


Well it is actually pretty useful and I founds this in less than a minute....

http://www.zune.net/en-us/support/howto/start/providecontent.htm#section4

And it didn't come with a manual of any kind?


----------



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

no manual at all. it came with a product guide thats 6 pages long and it only tells me about what came with the zune. i bought it brand new from best buy. everythign was sealed and all. i really want the instructions with me, in my hands for me to read, i dont want to have to search the internet.....i mean obviously i will, to find out how to get the best use out of this thing, but im sure you understand

thanx for your help


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Any other questions?


----------



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

basically i cant figure this thing out at all. with no instructions of any kind and no zune message board im at a loss.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You hook it up to your computer, sync the songs, and play them on the Zune, I still don't see what is hard.....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.zune.net/en-US/support/howto/start/
http://www.zune.net/en-US/support/contactsupport/


----------



## dirtyjerztek (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i got all that, i can figure out music and the syncing. but i shut the auto sync off, and every time i hook it up. music just starts syncing onto it from my cpu.

every time i open it it just starts adding songs. i have shut everything off and it still happens.

that and no matter what i do i cannot put any videos on it


----------



## Darth Soup (Feb 6, 2006)

You might try looking at this. It is the manual for the Toshiba S30. This and the S60 were put out last year and are what MS and Toshiba should have used as their flagship product instead of the Zune. I have one and it is a great unit, except for the terrible battery life. http://www.zunerama.com/docs/gigabeat_owners_manual.pdf


----------



## andrew_sea (Apr 13, 2007)

*ferrija11*,

I deference to your distinguished replies, I too am looking at this site for help in finding a proper Zune User Manual, and find your responses to be patronizing to say the least. It is clear to me that you don't own a Zune, otherwise you'd realize the links you offer are not what *dirtyjerzdek* and I are looking for.

What I'm looking for is a good old-fashioned manual I can sit down with somewhere quiet and learn all about the Zune device's functionality. I don't want to have to navigate screen menus and links (and remember where to go back and forth) instead of flipping between an instruction manual's pages. As a 20+ yr IT professional, I have no fear of technology, but I do recognize decent manuals and User guides. This hodge-podge of website how-to and software Help guide offered by MS is an insult to the $250 + Tax I paid for Zune.

In addition, MS has taken the perfectly good concept of "Product Guide" and crippled its meaning and value hereafter. Their Zune Product Guide is merely a "dangers of misuse" and warranty pamphlet with a couple of FCC warning thrown in for good measure.

Though it is probably too late for most forum members, let this be a warning to potential new Zune buyers: There is no User Manual for Zune that you can download from any website, nor a manual on the Zune software CD.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

andrew_sea said:


> *ferrija11*,
> 
> I deference to your distinguished replies, I too am looking at this site for help in finding a proper Zune User Manual, and find your responses to be patronizing to say the least. It is clear to me that you don't own a Zune, otherwise you'd realize the links you offer are not what *dirtyjerzdek* and I are looking for.
> 
> ...


First, I never said I was posting the link to a manual. Second, I wasn't focused on finding a manual, I wanted to help solve those problems, so don't come two months later complaining about that.

Here are all the Zune docs.
http://www.zunerama.com/zune_documentation.php


----------



## garyd205 (Oct 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to download a video movie on to my zune?


----------



## soldier_4_life (Nov 3, 2007)

my zune is being really weird, i've had it for about 3 weeks and i went to charge it earlier today and it clicked. i tried turning it on and it'll go through the loading process but when it gets to the menu screen it'll click and shut off. it won't charge, or connect with the computor. please help? i don't know what happened


----------



## dark14 (Oct 20, 2007)

it only plays wmv on the zunes and wmv and mp4 on the software


----------



## vickiscloset (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is the link to the ZUNE User Manual that is NOT included with the ZUNE (at least not the one I bought):

http://www.zune.net/en-US/support/usersguide/default.htm


----------



## highpriest0775 (Dec 29, 2007)

hey guys for those of you who are having trouble with getting videos onto it there is this great program you can download a trial version and it lets you convert 4 full legnth movies its called madz zune video converter type it in on google.... and now for my problem my zune isnt connecting with any of my computers when i plug it in it opens my zune program but says no zune device connected and so i went into my computer and looked under my driives and storage units and its not there either can anyone help?


----------



## Aero1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Microsoft apparently doesn't think you need a user's manual for the machine or the 168MB chunk of SW that manages everything. Only MS would be this arrogant and irresponsible. Had I known this in advance I would not have bought it.

Aero1


----------

